# Schlüsselschalter für Strangabschaltung



## demerzel (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich hätte da eine Frage.
Unser Kunde möchte per Schlüsselschalter am Schaltschrank, 
einzelne Stränge von der Fördertechnik für Wartung und Service spannungsfrei schalten. Der Eingang vom Schlüsselschalter geht auf 
Pnoz multi und das schaltet mir die Netzschütze für diese Motoren ab.
Jetzt meine Frage: müssen die Schlüsselschalter als sichere Schalter ausgeführt sein oder reichen da normale Schlüsselschalter?
ciao


----------



## jabba (27 Oktober 2008)

Ein Schlüsselschalter erfüllt nach meiner Kenntnis nicht die Forderung der BG bzw VDE "gegen wiedereinschalten sichern".

Wenn z.B. ein Elektriker dran will und ein Schlosser, kann jeder wieder einschalten wann er will.
Ich nehme bei so etwas einen abschliesbaren Reparaturschalter der mit mindestens 3 Schlössern gegen einschalten gesichert werden kann. Nun kann jede Abteilung die Gruppe gegen wiedereinschalten sicheren, erst wenn alle Schlösser entfernt wurden, kann man wieder einschalten.

Der Reparaturschalter könnte dann z.B. auf das PNOZ gehen.


----------



## demerzel (27 Oktober 2008)

danke für die Antwort.
Wenn man das liest klingts einleuchtend.


----------



## Deltal (28 Oktober 2008)

Also die Schalter sollten gelb und rot sein. Außerdem sollten sie gut Beschriftet werden, so das jeder sehen kann welche Teile der Anlage abgeschaltet werden.
z.B. http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...ations/command/disconnectors/atexschalter.jsp

Alternativ könnte man auch richtige Sicherheitsschalter einsetzen. Dort hat man dann einen Spezialschlüssel den man abziehen kann und in die Tasche stecken kann. Die sind aber ziemlich teuer und man hat ne menge Ärger wenn so ein Schlüssel weg ist.


----------



## jabba (28 Oktober 2008)

Deltal schrieb:


> Also die Schalter sollten gelb und rot sein. Außerdem sollten sie gut Beschriftet werden, so das jeder sehen kann welche Teile der Anlage abgeschaltet werden.


 
Auf keine Fall rot-gelb, der ist nur für Not-Halt, Not-Aus zugelassen !
Er muss unverwechselbar sein, und hier geht es ja darum einzelne Stränge gegen wiedereinschalten zu sicheren, und nicht um im Gefahrenfall anzuhalten.


----------



## Deltal (29 Oktober 2008)

Hmm du darfst mich schlagen, aber wenn ich ein Segment abschalte, dann ist das doch ein Not-Halt?

Ich habe noch keinen Hauptschalter, der außen an einem Schaltschrank sitzt, gesehen der nicht gelb/rot ist. Das gleiche sind die Reperaturschalter um einen Motor lokal abzuschalten.. auch die sind imho gelb/rot.


----------



## jabba (29 Oktober 2008)

Ein Hauptschalter darf, kann muss aber nicht rot-Gelb sein.
Wenn dann muss er Not-Aus Funktionalität haben, also alles Abschalten.

Eine Anlage die nicht Sichtbar und erkennbar räumlich getrennt ist, kann nur einen Not-Aus Kreis haben. Es darf nicht vorkommen das es im Gefahrenfall dazu kommt , das ich überlegen muss welchen der zehn Schalter muss ich drücken damit der Mann aufhört zu schreien.


In der Anfrage ging es darum, sicher einen Teil einer Anlage (Nur einen Strang) sicher abzuschalten. Im Not-Aus fall müßen alle Teile ausgehen, im Not-Halt könnten sichtbar getrennte Teile weiterlaufen.

Ich sehe z.B. immer wieder Hauptschalter rot-gelb, darüber ein Not-Aus ist auch nicht zulässig, in dem Fall wäre der Hauptschalter schwarz zu machen.


----------



## HBL (29 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen

Die Schalterfarbe für Serviceschalter (Reparaturschalter) darf nur Gelb/Rot sein, wenn dieser Schalter neben der allpoligen Trennung der Energiezuleitung, direkt in das Not-Aus-System eingreift.

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, so ist die Schalterfarbe Grau/Schwarz.

Ein solcher Serviceschalter (Reparaturschalter) muss die Energiezuleitung allpolig abschalten, Trennereigenschaften aufweisen und abschliessbar sein.

Ebenso muss dieser Schalter so platziert sein, dass die abzuschaltenden Maschinenteile von seinem Standort aus einsehbar sind.

Einen solchen Schalter in einer Schaltgerätekombination, oder auf deren Türe anzubringen, von wo aus die abzuschaltenden Maschinenteile nich einsehbar sind, ist nicht erlaubt.

Schöner Tag

Hans


----------

